# RIP Little Kevin Bacon :(



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Little Kevin Bacon was always the smallest of the litter I had back in July. He was smaller, skinnier, and never slept or cuddled with his brothers, but seemed to be in relatively good health.

A few days ago I began to notice that he had lost weight. After about 4 days, I came home to find that he was having a really hard time breathing. I took him out, tried to keep him warm, kept telling him that I loved him. He kept looking up at me with a shakey head and licking my finger. Then, so fast, he was gone.

RIP, Little Kevin Bacon. I love you.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Im sorry you had to lose him


----------

